# Natural remedies please.



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

I’m not in a situation that I need to treat at this time but I am looking for suggestions to natural treatments or supplements for respiratory infections. I want to have it on hand. Something where I don’t have to pull eggs as I am finally getting eggs enough to sell. Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's bacterial or viral there are no natural remedies that will address respiratory issues. Your best bet is to have a closed flock and not bring in any new birds.

And if you do, make sure you follow absolute biosecurity for at least a month with the new birds.


----------



## ChickenMama53 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have never mixed yet. I always have my chicks separated from my main flock anyway until they are old enough to be incorporated. I guess I was wondering what natural supplements to give proactively to avoid issues. I’ve read some people add cinnamon and ACV and oregano oil etc. 
My chickens are healthy. I’d like to know what people give as natural supplements to keep them healthy. Sorry I guess I’m not being clear with my question.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You are now. I never did anything with mine. Many lived to be over 8 years old, one to 14. Several to ten.


----------

